# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Ρ/Κ Πολεμικού Ναυτικού

## che

Οταν εκανα την θητεια μου στο ΠΝ το μεγαλυτερο μερος της την εκανα σε ρυμουλκο και επειδη γενικα μου αρεσουν τα ρκ οποιος θελει η εχει αναλογες εμπειριες σε αυτα μπορει να κανει τα σχολια του.

----------


## phbenv

> Οταν εκανα την θητεια μου στο ΠΝ το μεγαλυτερο μερος της την εκανα σε ρυμουλκο και επειδη γενικα μου αρεσουν τα ρκ οποιος θελει η εχει αναλογες εμπειριες σε αυτα μπορει να κανει τα σχολια του.


Φίλε και γω τη θητεία μου την έκανα στο ρ/κ θησέας σαν κυβερνήτης  και μπορώ να σου πω ότι ήταν η καλύτερη φάση στην ζωή μου.
Μήπως ξέρεις που να απευθυνθώ για να βρω δουλειά σε κανένα ρ/κ έξω?

----------


## che

Εγω ειμουν στο ΔΙΟΜΗΔΗΣ την ναυαρχιδα την ναυρχιδα των ρ/κ ετσι πιστευω.

Οσο για θεμα δουλειας επειδη την εψαχνα και εγω τελευταια θα σου πω αυτο που μου ειπε και εμενα σε μια απο τις εταιρειες που ειχα παει προσφατα ''οταν πεθανει κανενας θα σε ειδοποιησουμε''.

Ασε που και να σε παρουν θα πας τουλαχιστον κανα 2 χρονια ναυτης και μετα θα πιασεις κυβερνητης....οταν και αμα ερθει η σειρα σου και αν κανεις για να πιασεις γιατι καμια σχεση η δουλεια στα ρ/κ του Π.Ν. που θυμασαι πως δουλευουν,μια  μεθορμιση σε φρεγατα 5 ωρες και 4 ρυμουλκα κ.λ.π,κ.λ.π  :Very Happy:  με την δουλεια που κανουν οι μαγκες στα πολιτικα ρυμουλκα!

Η μερα με την νυχτα πραγματικα γιατι εχω δει πολλες κινησεις και μεσα στον ναυσταθμο απο πολιτικα ρυμουλκα και εκει μπορεις να κανεις συγκριση πραγματικα αλλα και εξω.

θυμαμαι την μεθορμιση του ΑΡΗ οταν τον πηγανε στον ΑΙ ΓΙΩΡΓΗ τοτε που παροπλιστικε και ηταν ρ/κ πολιτικα κατα την διαρκεια των χειρισμων πηγε ο πλοηγος ο ΠΝτης να τους δωσει οδηγιες και πεταγεται το ενα αλανι κυβερνητης απο το ρ/κ και του λεει ''μεγαλε κατσε πιες τον καφε σου και ασε...θα στο δεσουμε εμεις''  :Very Happy:  

Νομιζω οτι σε καλυψα....  :Very Happy:

----------


## che

Ξεχασα να σου πω οτι και απο υπηρεσια για τα διπλωματα τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ περιεργα.

Πιανετε η μιση

----------


## phbenv

> Ξεχασα να σου πω οτι και απο υπηρεσια για τα διπλωματα τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ περιεργα.
> 
> Πιανετε η μιση


Πότε ήσουν στο "Διομήδης"
Πρέπει να κάναμε θητεία μαζί , μάλλον.Ποιον είχες κυβερνήτη?

----------


## che

Για την υπηρεσια στα πολιτικα ρ/κ ελεγα οτι πιανεται μιση,και ποιο συγκεκριμενα οταν το ρ/κ δουλευει στο λιμανι πιανεται μιση και οταν κανει ταξιδια πιανεται ολοκληρη γι'αυτο σου λεω οτι ειναι μπερδεμα,και βεβαια πρεπει να τους πας και αντιγραφα ημερολογιου για να δουν τα ταξιδια που εκανε.

Ασε ιστορια μεγαλη ειναι,βεβαια αν δεν σε ενδιαφερει να παρεις τα διπλωματα και εχεις ακρη να χωθεις ειναι καλη περιπτωση.

----------


## Morgan

αδελφικος μου φίλος χωθηκε στα ρυμουλκα που ξεκινανε αν δεν κανω λαθος απο ακτη Ξαβερίου μεσω......αγγελιας! ψαξιμο θελει και επιμονη..
η αληθεια ειναι παντως οτι τα παρατησα σχεδον αμεσως λογω αγριων συνθηκων σε σχεση με τα βαπορια που ειχαμε συνηθισει

----------


## phbenv

Pote isoun sto Diomidis?

----------


## phbenv

Φιλε Morgan ειχα βρει μια ακρη για να παω στα "Μεγαλοχαρη" , φανταζομαι οτι τα ξερεις , αλλα ακουσα αυτα που λεσ και εσυ.Δυσκολη δουλεια , και ναυτης και δε ξερεις ποτε και αν θα πιασεις κυβερνητης.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι δε θελω να μπαρκαρω.Τι συμβουλευεις , να κανω κανα Master? για να δουλέψω σε εταιρία

----------


## Morgan

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι δε θελω να μπαρκαρω.Τι συμβουλευεις , να κανω κανα Master? για να δουλέψω σε εταιρία


AYTO ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΕ ΑΣ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΕΔΩ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΜΕ Ρ/Κ.

ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΝΑ ΡΙΞΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΟ.
ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΚΟΙΤΑ ΤΟ "ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΣΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ" ΚΑΙ "ΠΟΙΟΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΞΗΡΑ"....

ΞΕΚΙΝΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΟΛΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΣ (ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ)

----------


## che

Φιλε morgan το γεγονος με την αγγελια ηταν τυχαιο πιστεψε με!

Εγω επειδη εχω αρρωστια με τα π/κ το ειχα ψαξει πολυ και ειχα παει στο 90% των εταιρειων με ρυμουλκα και οι απαντησεις ηταν ολες στο ιδιο μηκος κυματος με αυτη που γραφω παραπανω και ειναι δεδομενο οτι θα πας ναυτης αφου αυτη την στιγμη υπαρχει εταιρεια με ρ/κ που εχει 3 ρυμουλκα και  εχει 6 ανθυποπλοιαρχους και 2 υποπλοιαρχους ναυτεσ που ειναι στην αναμονη για να πιασουν κυβερνητες!


Φιλε phbenv επειδη εδω ειναι τοπικ για τα ρ/κ σου εχω στηλει προσωπικο 

μυνημα δες του σου εχω απαντησει.

----------


## Morgan

> Φιλε morgan το γεγονος με την αγγελια ηταν τυχαιο πιστεψε με!
> 
> 
> .


πάσο  :wink:

----------


## fcuk

μερικα απο τα αγαπημενα μου Ρ/Κ του Π.Ν απο φωτογραφιες που μπορειτε να βρειτε στην σελιδα του ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ.

Ρ/Κ ΔΙΟΜΗΔΗΣ Α-440

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11

----------


## fcuk

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12

Ρ/κ Αδαμαστος Α-411

----------


## fcuk

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13

Ρ/κ Ατρομητος Α-410
Αδερφακι Του Αδαμαστος

----------


## fcuk

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14

Ρ/Κ θησευς Α-441
Εχει και ενα αδεφακι το Ατρευς

Τα ρ/κ Διομηδης,Ατρευς και θησευς ειναι τα τελευταια που εχει παρει το Π.Ν και ολα ειναι Γερμανικα επισης και τα 3 εχουν χωνι.

Το Διομηδης εχει και χειρηστηρια στις βαρδιολες!!! 

Το Αδαμαστος και το Ατρομητος ειναι Ελληνικα.

----------


## sv1xv

Και το τελευταίο set:

   

1. Αγία Βαρβάρα
2. Alexander 3
3. Ατρεύς
4. Αλέξανδρος

----------


## sylver23

ας δουμε και το θησευς κατα την αναχωρηση του απο τον πειραια σημερα που ηρθε ωστε συνοδεψει το υποβρυχιο ποντος .(δειτε εδω)

PC072274.jpg

PC072277.jpg

----------


## esperos

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14
> 
> Ρ/Κ θησευς Α-441
> Εχει και ενα αδεφακι το Ατρευς
> 
> Τα ρ/κ Διομηδης,Ατρευς και θησευς ειναι τα τελευταια που εχει παρει το Π.Ν και ολα ειναι Γερμανικα επισης και τα 3 εχουν χωνι.
> 
> Το Διομηδης εχει και χειρηστηρια στις βαρδιολες!!! 
> 
> Το Αδαμαστος και το Ατρομητος ειναι Ελληνικα.


Φίλε  fcuk  τι  είναι  το  χωνι;

----------


## τηνος εξπρες

> Οταν εκανα την θητεια μου στο ΠΝ το μεγαλυτερο μερος της την εκανα σε ρυμουλκο και επειδη γενικα μου αρεσουν τα ρκ οποιος θελει η εχει αναλογες εμπειριες σε αυτα μπορει να κανει τα σχολια του.


ρ/κ οδυσσευς Α 425 1995 με κυβερνητη το μετεπειτα ανθυποπλοιαρχο
του του εξπρες πηγασος (πατροκλος)

----------


## mastrokostas

> Φίλε fcuk τι είναι το χωνι;


Πρέπει να εννοεί αυτό στην προπέλα !

----------


## cbirt

ΑΚΥΡΟ........

----------


## Northern_Lights

Απολύομαι κύριοι απο το Ρ/Κ ΑΤΡΟΜΗΤΟΣ.
Είμαι ο "λοστρόμος" του εν λόγω Ρ/Κ.
Πραγματικά μια πολύ καλή θητεία,με μόνο θετικές αναμνήσεις..

----------


## xCaptain

Φιλοι καλημερα, Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ιδιως οσους υπηρετησαν μεχρι προσφατα αν θυμουνται σε πιο μαγαζι φτιαχναμε τα μπλουζακια-καπελα με τισ σταμπες των πλοιων/ρυμουλκων που υπηρετουσαμε. Αν θυμαται καποιος θα με υποχρεωσει.

----------


## Northern_Lights

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος xCaptain στα μαγαζιά
έξω απο το Ναύσταθμο.

Το Ρ/Κ Ατρόμητος πάει για "τσιμπιδάκια"
κοινώς παλιοσίδερα..

Πιθανότατα θα είμαι ο τελευταίος με απολυτήριο
απο το εν λόγω ρυμουλκό.

----------


## xCaptain

Φιλε Northern_Lights σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την πληροφορια, κριμα για τον Αδαμαστο, εκτος απο το τιμονι και το πιεστικο νερου δεν ειχαμε προβληματα οταν υπηρετουσα εγω πριν 8 χρονια.

----------


## steff

Μόλις τελείωσα και εγω την στρατιωτική μου θητεία σε ρ/κ στο ναύσταθμο κρητης σαν μηχανικος και θα ειθελα να ρωτησω για την διαδικασια επικύρωσης της υπηρεσίας. Απο τον ναυσταθμο εκει δεν σου δινουν και πολλες πληροφορίες. Γνωρίζει κανεις αν αυτη η υπηρεσια ειναι προαγωγισημη ή απλα συντάξιμη? Θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις για την υπηρεσία αυτή?

----------


## xCaptain

Φιλε μου καλημερα και καλος πολιτης, η υπηρεσια ειναι μονο συνταξιμη, σαν κανονικη υπηρεσια για το κεσεν μετραει μονο αν εισαι ΣΕΑ. Καλυτερα να απευθηνθεις στα "μητρωα" για να σε κατευθηνουν απο εκει σε οτι χρειαζονται. (9 χρονια πριν που τελειωσα εγω μου ζητησαν πιστοποιητικο τυπου α που να δειχνει την υπηρεσια το οποιο εβγαλα απο τη στρατολογια)

----------


## steff

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Για συντάξιμη το ξερω σίγουρα. Στο ρ/κ όμως που ήμουν δεν υπήρχε μονιμος α μηχανικός και απο οτι μου είπε κάποιος απο τη γραματία εκει οτι απο τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει μονιμος βαθμοφόρος α μηχανικος στο ρ/κ, όλοι οι διοποι μηχανικοι εκεί πιάνονται σαν α μηχανικοί. ελπίζω να ισχύει αυτο. Για το κεσεν με ενδιαφέρει ποιο πολύ. 

Μολις εμαθα οτι πρέπει να πάω σε μια υπηρεσία του πολεμικού ναυτικού στο κολονάκι και να πάρω μια βεβαίωση οτι το ρ/κ που ήμουν δεν είναι παροπλισμένο. ξερει κανεις την διευθυνση της υπηρεσιας αυτής?

----------


## xCaptain

Πρεπει να εννοουν την ΔΔΜΝ που ειναι στην πλατεια κλαθμωνος, εκει υπαγονται τα ρ/κ και δεν εχς ακουσει και για αλλη υπηρεσια του π/ν στην περιοχη

----------


## nautikatzas

παντως, ο θησεας αν και παλιος, ειναι πολυ καλο ρ/κ, και αξιοπιστος!!
ειναι το μονο που δουλευει αυτη τη περιοδο στο ναυσταθμο,...
οι γερμανοι οταν εφτιαχναν κατι το εφτιαχναν για να μεινει

----------


## giorlesvos

Καλησπερα παιδια. να πω κ εγω οτι ημουν διοπος μηχανικος στο Ρ/Κ Γιγας στον Ναυσταθμο κρητης. Φεβρουαριος 2007 εως φεβρουαριο 2008.
 Επειδη μου αρεσε πολυ το ρυμουλκο σαν ρυμουλκο επιασα τελικα δουλεια σε ενα εδω στην Μυτιληνη μετα απο ενα μηνα απ την απολυση μου απ το ΠΝ.
 Μεχρι τωρα ειμαι εδω κ μπορω να πω οτι μονο μετα θανατον θα φυγω απο δω.

 Να απαντησω πιο πανω σε κατι παιδια που ρωτουσαν οτι οντως στα Ρ/Κ πιανεται η μιση η υπηρεσια σαν προαγωγισιμη.
Και η υπηρεσια στο ΠΝ πιανεται ΜΟΝΟ σαν συνταξιμη, το εχω ψαξει κ εγω αν πιανεται για το κεσεν αλλα τιποτα.

----------


## τοξοτης

Απο το αρχείο του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού

Ρ/Κ ΙΑΣΩΝ (Α-424)

http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/iason_a424.asp#a1


*Ολικό Μήκος:* 69' 
*Ολικό Πλάτος:* 20' μέτρα 
*Μέγιστο Εκτόπισμα:* 155 τόνους 
*Μέγιστο Βύθισμα:* 9,5 μέτρα 
*Μέγιστη/Οικον. Ταχύτητα:* 12/8 κόμβοι 
*Ιπποδύναμη:* 600 HP 
*'Ετος Κατασκευής:* 1953 
Δύναται να επιχειρεί και εντός και εκτός Λιμένος. Το Ρ/Κ ΙΑΣΩΝ (Α-424), κατασκευαστής Α.Ε. ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΑΔΗΣ- ΤΣΟΡΤΑΝΙΔΗΣ (Πέραμα),τελεί σε κατάσταση ενέργειας αποτελώντας ένα από τα πλέον χρήσιμα βοηθητικά πλοία του ΝΚ.

----------


## esperos

> Απο το αρχείο του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού
> 
> Ρ/Κ ΙΑΣΩΝ (Α-424)
> 
> http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/iason_a424.asp#a1
> 
> 
> *Ολικό Μήκος:* 69' 
> *Ολικό Πλάτος:* 20' μέτρα 
> ...


Μπερδεμένο  μάλλον  το  Π.Ν. ή  κάνω  λάθος;

----------


## τοξοτης

> Μπερδεμένο μάλλον το Π.Ν. ή κάνω λάθος;


Η χρονολογία , εκτός λάθους , πρέπει να είναι 1977 - 1978

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από esperos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από τοξότης
> ...


Μόνο η χρονολογία να ήταν λάθος καλά θα ήταν! Αυτόττο 20 μέτρα πλάτος και 9,5 μέτρα βύθισμα, είναι ολα τα λεφτά. ευτυχώς ο ναυτάρας που έβαλαν να φτιάξει τη σελίδα άφησε αδιάστατο (μάλον μόνο με τη σωστή μονάδα) το 69' του μήκους δηλαδή 69 πόδια. Οπότε 69'=21,03 m μήκος, 20'=6,1 m πλάτος και 9,5'=2,9 m βύθισμα μου φαίνονται πιο λογικά για το ρυμουλκό της φωτογραφίας.

----------


## JOINER

Πόσα άτομα έχουν πλήρωμα τα ρ/κ του Π..Ν.?Συνήθως τι τραβάνε & που δένουν?

----------


## nautikatzas

Analoga to rymoulko, k me tis anagkes kathe rymoulkou, alla kyriws analoga me ton kosmo pou yparxei kai ennoeitai me ta bysmata pou peftoyn kathe fora.....
mporei ena rymoulko na einai praktika paroplismeno-opws to r/k adamastos afou einai se axrhstia k xwris hlekromhxanes k alla eksarthmata- alla na to kratane se energeia logw twn bysmatwn(opws akribws to parapanw rymoylko)
enw ena allo, to opoio mporei na einai to mono energo se olo to naystathmo, na exei to elaxisto proswpiko, h k ligotero, epeidh apla sto P.N, oi anthrwpoi ekei den paizontai, k ekei pou stamata h logikh, arxizei to P.N...
opws sto r/k thiseas pou hmoyn egw....xreiazotan 3 atoma min, kai 4 kanonika gia kathe  mera na douleyoume k emeis eimastan 5-6 to megisto oloi k oloi.!!

-oso gia tis douleies, koubalousame fortigides tou naytikou, mparizes,stand-by gia ta ploia pou feygan, ypobohthish se desimo, metafores pyromaxikwn, mexri k taksidia mazi me to stolo gia askhseis, opou trabousame to stoxo....

----------


## paparounas

εχω την εντυπωση οτι  πιανεται απο 6 εως 8 μηνες για προαγωγικη που μπορεις να την χρησημοποιησης για το διπλωμα και αυτο το λεω γιατι πολυ φιλη μου την χρησημοποιησαν για να παρουν του δευτερου μετα τον στρατο.και 12 μηνες ειναι για την συνταξει

----------


## Leonardos.B

Τίτλοι {οριστικού}τέλους για ενα Ελληνικής κατασκευής ρυμουλκό,που προσέφερε πολλά για το Π.Ν.,ακόμα και μετά την "αποστρατεία"του.   (Φωτό του Π.Ν.,μετα τις τελευταίες ασκήσεις με πραγματικά πυρά).adamastos.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα σπανιες φωτο στα θεματα με τα πολεμικα απο τον Leonardos b.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τίτλοι {οριστικού}τέλους για ενα Ελληνικής κατασκευής ρυμουλκό,που προσέφερε πολλά για το Π.Ν.,ακόμα και μετά την "αποστρατεία"του. (Φωτό του Π.Ν.,μετα τις τελευταίες ασκήσεις με πραγματικά πυρά).Συνημμένο Αρχείο 150787


Aπό το www.defencenet.gr είδα ότι ήταν στόχος της ΤΠΚ ΣΙΜΙΤΖΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ κ αεροσκαφών της ΠΑ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mε τον πρόωρο ανάλογα παροπλισμό Ρ/Κ ελληνικής κατασκευής ενώ παραμένουν ενεργά αμερικανικής ναυπήγησης του Β' Παγκ.Πολέμου,μπορούμε εύκολα να καταλάβουμε την διαφορά στην ποιότητα της κατασκευής των δεύτερων.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ρ/Κ ΑΔΑΜΑΣΤΟΣ εν ζωη το 2008 στα ναυπηγεια Σκαραμαγκα

IMG_6485.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Όμορφη φωτό φίλε Ben Bruce,προφανώς η παρουσία του στο ναυπηγείο που το "γέννησε" είχε να κάνει με την υποβοήθηση κάποιου πλοίου του ΠΝ αν κ τα ΕΝΑΕ διαθέτουν τα δικά τους Ρ/Κ.
Παλιότερα πολλά βοηθητικά του ΠΝ ήταν ελληνικής κατασκευής αλλά εδώ κ χρόνια αρκούμαστε σε ό,τι πάρουμε από ΗΠΑ κ Γερμανία το οποίο βέβαια δεν είναι κ πάνω στο  "άνθος" της ηλικίας του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ρ)Κ ΝΕΣΤΩΡ Α422.jpgΡ)Κ ΡΩΜΑΛΕΟΣ A442.jpg Πηγή: www.hellenicnavy.gr

Δύο από τα πολλά ίδια ή παρόμοια Ρ/Κ αμερικάνικα του Β' Π.Π. που είχε /έχει το ΠΝ, τα ΝΕΣΤΩΡ κ ΡΩΜΑΛΕΟΣ. Τέτοια δούλεψαν κ δουλεύουν ,κάποια ακόμα, σε όλον τον Κόσμο είτε σε άλλα ναυτικά είτε σαν πολιτικά.
Πίσω από το ΝΕΣΤΩΡ είναι το Υ/Γ-Ω/Κ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ Α478. Στο site του ΠΝ ως πλευρικός αριθμός αυτού του Ρ/Κ αναφέρεται Α421 αν κ το σωστό φαίνεται στην φωτό. Ένα από τα λάθη που εντοπίζουμε στην παραπάνω ιστοσελίδα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ρ)Κ ΔΙΟΜΗΔΗΣ Α440.jpg πηγή: www.hellenicnavy.gr

Ο ΔΙΟΜΗΔΗΣ είναι από τα γερμανικά Ρ/Κ του ΠΝ. Έχει μηχανή Deutz 800 bhp.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _Ρ/Κ ΟΔΥΣΣΕΥΣ Α-425_ στα στενά Περάματος - Σαλαμίνας.

09.jpg___10.jpg
_03/12/2013_

Κατασκευάστηκε στη χώρα μας και παραδόθηκε στο πολεμικό μας ναυτικό το _1977_. Να δούμε τα στοιχεία του από την ιστοσελίδα _hellenicnavy.gr_.




> Το πλοίο ναυπηγήθηκε σε Ελληνικά ναυπηγεία τον Απρίλιο του 1977  και  παρεδόθη στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό στις 15/04/77. Έκτοτε το πλοίο ανήκει  στο  Πολεμικό Ναυτικό. Το πλοίο έχει χαρακτηριστεί ως ρυμουλκό ανοιχτής   θαλάσσης, ναυγοσωστικό, πυροσβεστικό και φέρει Διεθνές Διακριτικό σήμα   SZAI και πλευρικό αριθμό Α-425.
> 
> *Ολικό μήκος:* 30,00 μέτρα
> *Μέγιστο πλάτος:* 7,90 μέτρα
> *Μέγιστο βύθισμα:* 3,30 μέτρα
> *Μέγιστη ταχύτητα:* 12,0 κόμβοι
> *Οικονομική ταχύτητα:* 9 κόμβοι

----------


## Ellinis

> Τίτλοι {οριστικού}τέλους για ενα Ελληνικής κατασκευής ρυμουλκό,που προσέφερε πολλά για το Π.Ν.,ακόμα και μετά την "αποστρατεία"του.   (Φωτό του Π.Ν.,μετα τις τελευταίες ασκήσεις με πραγματικά πυρά).Συνημμένο Αρχείο 150787


Kαι άλλες δυο από το τέλος του ΑΔΑΜΑΣΤΟΣ...

NIK_7809.jpg NIK_7834.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το ρυμουλκό του πολεμικού μας ναυτικού _ΤΙΤΑΝ ΙV_ / Α-431, σε χθεσινή φωτό από το "πέρασμα" Περάματος - Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0189.jpg

Στη Βικιπαίδεια αναφέρεται ότι εντάχθηκε στη δύναμη του στόλου το _1962_ (έτος κατασκευής ???). Στο site όμως του πολεμικού ναυτικού, hellenicnavy.gr, δεν υπάρχει καμμία αναφορά για το _ΤΙΤΑΝ ΙV_ / Α-431 στη "σελίδα" των ρυμουλκών.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kατ' αρχάς η wikipedia κάνει σοβαρό λάθος να εντάσσει το IV στο όνομα ενώ εννοεί ότι πρόκειται γιά το 4ο ΤΙΤΑΝ στην ιστορία του ΠΝ. Αυτό στο οποίο αναφέρεται ήταν ένα καναδικής κατασκευής του Β' Π.Π που δεν υπάρχει εδώ κ χρόνια. Όμως οι αριθμοί μεταβιβάζονται σε νεώτερα σκάφη. Το εικονιζόμενο είναι το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ αμερικανικής κατασκευής,δεκαετίας 70. Επίσης υπάρχει ΤΙΤΑΝ με αριθμό Α443 που παραλάβαμε από την Γερμανία πριν 1-2 χρόνια. Δυστυχώς η ιστοσελίδα του ΠΝ είναι εντελώς "στο πόδι" με φοβερές ελλείψεις κ λάθη

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευχαριστώ για την συνδρομή και τις χρήσιμες πράγματι πληροφορίες.

----------


## Ellinis

> Kατ' αρχάς η wikipedia κάνει σοβαρό λάθος να εντάσσει το IV στο όνομα ενώ εννοεί ότι πρόκειται γιά το 4ο ΤΙΤΑΝ στην ιστορία του ΠΝ. Αυτό στο οποίο αναφέρεται ήταν ένα καναδικής κατασκευής του Β' Π.Π που δεν υπάρχει εδώ κ χρόνια.


Το προηγούμενο ΤΙΤΑΝ το είχα δει στο Ναύσταθμο το 1997 και επί μήνες παρέμενε ανενεργό βαμμένο με μίνιον.
Αδελφάκι του ήταν το ΑΤΛΑΣ (Α-408) που ήταν τότε ενεργό. Να ανεβάσω και ένα σκίτσο τους που είχα κάνει τότε.

atlas.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το προηγούμενο ΤΙΤΑΝ το είχα δει στο Ναύσταθμο το 1997 και επί μήνες παρέμενε ανενεργό βαμμένο με μίνιον.
> Αδελφάκι του ήταν το ΑΤΛΑΣ (Α-408) που ήταν τότε ενεργό. Να ανεβάσω και ένα σκίτσο τους που είχα κάνει τότε.
> 
> atlas.jpg


 Aυτά τα μικρά καναδέζικα Ρ/Κ του πολέμου τα είδαμε κ σε πολιτική χρήση.
Τέτοια θυμάμαι είχαν ο ΟΛΠ,ο Βερνίκος κα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευχαριστώ για την συνδρομή και τις χρήσιμες πράγματι πληροφορίες.


 Αυτό κ το αδελφό ΑTΛΑΣ Α430,το οποίο πρέπει να είναι στη Σούδα,ανήκουν στην κλάση Νatick του Αμερ. Π.Ν κ πρόκειται γιά Ρ/Κ λιμένος.Ήταν τα πρώην PETALESHARO YTB-832 κ ΝΕGWAGON YTB-834 τα οποία μεταβιβάστηκαν στο Π.Ν. στη La Maddalena της Σαρδηνίας τον Ιανουάριο 2008 αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιό όνομα αντιστοιχεί σε ποιό.
Δυστυχώς γιά τα μικρά βοηθητικά των πολεμικών ναυτικών πολλές φορές οι πληροφορίες είναι ελλιπείς ή εσφαλμένες ακόμα κ από διεθνείς έγκυρες-κατά τα άλλα-πηγές. Γι'αυτό όποιος έχει προσωπική μαρτυρία ή γνώση θα πρέπει να την μοιράζεται με τους υπόλοιπους καραβολάτρες.
Το περίεργο είναι ότι ο ιστότοπος του ΠΝ στην προηγούμενη μορφή είχε αυτά τα 2 Ρ/Κ χωρίς περαιτέρω στοιχεία ενώ κάποτε είχε ανεβεί στο δίκτυο μιά περιγραφή του ταξιδιού παραλαβής του ενός από τα δύο,την οποία όμως δεν βρίσκω πλέον.

----------


## Ellinis

To 1997-98 βρισκόταν στον Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνος, υπό επισκευή στη ξηρά, ένα μικρό ρυμουλκό χωρίς διακριτικά ή όνομα. Φαινόταν ότι πριν ήταν ρυμουλκό του αμερικάνικο στρατού τύπου ST. Κάνοντας σκοπιά στο κουφάρι του Κωστάκος το χάζευα και δεν άφησα την ευκαιρία να το σκιτσάρω...
ST.jpg

Αδρανές στον Ναύσταθμο ήταν και ένα όμοιο Ρ/Κ που παρέμενε στα αμερικάνικα χρώματα και με το όνομα ST 2125 SAGHARBOR. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1954 και υπηρέτησε τους αμερικάνους μέχρι το 1988.
ST 2.jpg

To Mάρτη του 1998 έδεσε για λίγες μέρες στο Ν.Σ. το παρόμοιο και το λίγο μεγαλύτερο ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ (Α-421) το οποίο φαινόταν εξωτερικά σε κακή κατάσταση.

----------


## pantelis2009

Επειδή δεν έκανα στο Π.Ν. και απλά είμαι ο μεσάζων από τις φωτο που στέλνει ο φίλος Selim San, ρώτησα το φίλο Βίκτωρ Χιώτης και μου είπε ότι είναι το Κύκλωψ Α426, άγνωστο σε μένα πότε είναι φωτογραφημένο στην Aliaga. Δίπλα του φαίνεται και άλλο ένα που δεν ξέρω πιο είναι. Όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι.....δεκτό. Για όλους τους φίλους των P/K και του Π.Ν.

ΚΥΚΛΩΨ Α426 01 SELIM SAN.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Επειδή δεν έκανα στο Π.Ν. και απλά είμαι ο μεσάζων από τις φωτο που στέλνει ο φίλος Selim San, ρώτησα το φίλο Βίκτωρ Χιώτης και μου είπε ότι είναι το Κύκλωψ Α426, άγνωστο σε μένα πότε είναι φωτογραφημένο στην Aliaga. Δίπλα του φαίνεται και άλλο ένα που δεν ξέρω πιο είναι. Όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι.....δεκτό. Για όλους τους φίλους των P/K και του Π.Ν.
> 
> ΚΥΚΛΩΨ Α426 01 SELIM SAN.jpg


 Eίναι τα ΑΝΤΑΙΟΣ κ ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ. Τo ένα από αυτά το είχα δει στου Σπανόπουλου πριν φύγει. Φίλε Παντελή ο ΚΥΚΛΩΨ υπάρχει σε μιά φωτό του Σελίμ μαζί με το ΚΙΜΩΝ. :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ότι πεις φίλε μου, θα ανέβει λοιπόν και το Κύκλωψ ....αλλά στο Κίμων. :Fat:

----------


## despo

Για γέλια η' για κλάματα είναι οι φωτογραφίες αυτές ; Ακόμα και τα ρυμουλκά στα απέναντι διαλυτήρια ; Τόση απαξίωση πιά ;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ότι πεις φίλε μου, θα ανέβει λοιπόν και το Κύκλωψ ....αλλά στο Κίμων.


OK στο ΚΙΜΩΝ αφού είναι το κύριο θέμα της φωτό :Fat: .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για γέλια η' για κλάματα είναι οι φωτογραφίες αυτές ; Ακόμα και τα ρυμουλκά στα απέναντι διαλυτήρια ; Τόση απαξίωση πιά ;


 Αν ο Τούρκος είναι πλειοδότης :Apologetic: ; Κ με τον Σπανόπουλο μεσάζοντα.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Αν ο Τούρκος είναι πλειοδότης; Κ με τον Σπανόπουλο μεσάζοντα.


Το  χρήμα και το αλισβερίσι δεν έχουν ούτε Πατρίδα ούτε Θρησκεία.

----------


## Ellinis

Το Μάιο βυθίστηκε στο πεδίο βολής Κρήτης ένα μικρό Ρ/Κ 15 μέτρων. 
ρκ 515.jpg

Eίναι ένα από τέσσερα όμοια Ρ/Κ: Το ΜΙΝΩΣ (Α-436), ΠΗΛΕΥΣ (Α-413), ΑΙΓΕΥΣ (Α-433) και το ΠΕΛΙΑΣ (Α-437). Τα τρία πρώτα αναφέρονταν το 2012 προς εκποίηση.
Έχει ανέβει και το σχετικό βίντεο εδώ.

Η ανακοίνωση του ΓΕΝ αναφέρει 
"την Πέμπτη 14 Μαΐου  2015, στο πλαίσιο επιχειρησιακής εκπαίδευσης, εκτελέστηκαν επιτυχώς οι  παρακάτω βολές στο Πεδίο Βολής Κρήτης (ΠΒΚ):

 Δύο κατευθυνόμενων βλημάτων EXOCET MM-38 από τα ΤΠΚ ΠΕΖΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ και ΛΑΣΚΟΣ.
 Ενός  κατευθυνόμενου βλήματος PENGUIN MK2-MOD3 από το ΤΠΚ ΣΙΜΙΤΖΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ.
 Και τα τρία βλήματα έπληξαν τον στόχο επιφανείας, ο οποίος ήταν ένα  παροπλισμένο ρυμουλκό (15 μέτρων), με μικρή ανακλαστική επιφάνεια.  Συνέπεια των βολών, ο στόχος βυθίστηκε."

----------


## D-Mitch

Α-443 Τιτάν, το πιο σύγχρονο ρυμουλκό του Πολεμικού μας Ναυτικού. Η 1η φωτογραφία είναι του Dennis Mortimer.

2149032.jpg

20140327_132030-c002f4e82a759d7ce003d9e1e42dfb63.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Το Μάιο βυθίστηκε στο πεδίο βολής Κρήτης ένα μικρό Ρ/Κ 15 μέτρων. 
> ρκ 515.jpg
> 
> Eίναι ένα από τέσσερα όμοια Ρ/Κ: Το ΜΙΝΩΣ (Α-436), ΠΗΛΕΥΣ (Α-413), ΑΙΓΕΥΣ (Α-433) και το ΠΕΛΙΑΣ (Α-437). Τα τρία πρώτα αναφέρονταν το 2012 προς εκποίηση.
> Έχει ανέβει και το σχετικό βίντεο εδώ.
> 
> Η ανακοίνωση του ΓΕΝ αναφέρει 
> "την Πέμπτη 14 Μαΐου  2015, στο πλαίσιο επιχειρησιακής εκπαίδευσης, εκτελέστηκαν επιτυχώς οι  παρακάτω βολές στο Πεδίο Βολής Κρήτης (ΠΒΚ):
> 
> ...


Όταν υπηρετούσα στο ΠΝ το 1995-1997 στη Σούδα ήταν τα ΜΙΝΩΣ και ΠΕΛΙΑΣ. Οπότε πιθανότατα να έγινε στόχος το ΜΙΝΩΣ αν δεν το αγόρασε κανείς. (μια και όπως αναφέρεις το ΠΕΛΙΑΣ δεν προσφερόταν για εκποίηση).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το ρυμουλκό _ΑΝΤΑΙΟΣ_ (Α 438) διερχόμενο από τον μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

IMG_0311.jpg__IMG_0317.jpg__IMG_0323.jpg
_Μώλος Δραπετσώνας - 27/04/2018_

Στην ιστοσελίδα του Π.Ν. αναφέρεται :

_Μέγιστο μήκος        17,3 m - Μέγιστο πλάτος       4,85 m - Βύθισμα                   1,8 m - Μέγιστη ταχύτητα      10 knots_

_"Το πλοίο ναυπηγήθηκε το 1973 στο Ναυπηγείο Νεώριο Σύρου  με το όνομα  και τέθηκε σε ενέργεια το ίδιο έτος.
__Εντάχθηκε στη δύναμη του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού τη 18 Σεπτεμβρίου 2012 με  το όνομα Ρ/Κ ΑΝΤΑΙΟΣ, πλευρικό αριθμό Α 438 και διεθνές διακριτικό  κλήσεως  SZFX."_

Ναυπηγήθηκε με το ίδιο όνομα ??? Αν όχι, γνωρίζουμε το όνομα(ατα) πριν το 2012 και που δούλευε ??? Πιθανόν στα ναυπηγεία της Σύρου ???

----------


## Ellinis

Ναυπηγηθηκε ως ΠΙΝΔΟΣ και δεν άλλαξε όνομα μεχρι την παραχώρηση τουαπο τον ΟΛΘ στο ΠΝ το 2012 αντί 1€

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το "ωραίο" είναι που έβαψαν όλο το φουγάρο μαύρο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01848.jpg 6-1-2019

Κλάσης Ζander-Ανατ.Γερμανία 1989-286 τόν.- μηχανή SKL 1200 hp-12.0 kn.
Ρ/Κ λιμένος,αποκτήθηκε από τη Γερμανία το 2012.Μαζί με τα 2 αμερικάνικα Νatick,ΑΤΛΑΣ κ ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ,είναι από τα πιό ικανά ρυμουλκά του ΠΝ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ρυμουλκό του Π.Ν. Α443 (Τιτάν) κατασκευής 1988 πηγαίνοντας σήμερα πίσω από το Α 471 (¶τλας Ι) που βγήκε δοκιμαστικό στον Αργοσαρωνικό. Καλή συνέχεια.

P-K A443 TITAN 01 04-12-2019 copy.jpg
Ελπίζω να το έβαλα στο σωστό θέμα.

----------

